# Supreme Court



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> Now that Supreme Court Justice David Souter is retiring.Just about every state has some rediculious gun law proposal on there agenda.Is anyone wondering who the President is going to choose for a replacment? One pick and the DC gun ban could be back in full swing IMO. Nervious times for a gun owner ahead.Gotta look in the list of 11 contenders AOL is showing I would almost put money there all anti gun.Hopefully i'm wrong


scary things on the horizon, they will have us hunting with slingshots if we don't stick together!!!!!


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> Now that Supreme Court Justice David Souter is retiring.Just about every state has some rediculious gun law proposal on there agenda.Is anyone wondering who the President is going to choose for a replacment? One pick and the DC gun ban could be back in full swing IMO. Nervious times for a gun owner ahead.Gotta look in the list of 11 contenders AOL is showing I would almost put money there all anti gun.Hopefully i'm wrong


Souter voted with the minority in the _Heller_ decision and tended to vote with the liberal side of the court in general; his retirement won't signify an ideological shift in the court, no matter how "liberal."


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

When you're handicapping the candidates for Souter's replacement don't forget to consider their Chicago connection. Obama/Emanual/Axlerod prefer Chicago insiders or Clintonistas.


_Almost every short list of possible nominees to succeed Justice David Souter includes three individuals with strong ties to the Hyde Park (University of Chicago) law school: U.S. Appeals Court Judge Diane Wood, Obama regulatory czar Cass Sunstein and U.S. Solicitor General Elena Kagan.

Two other Chicago names also making some lists of possible appointees are federal Judges Ann Williams and Ruben Castillo._ 

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-obama-picks-chicago-03-may03,0,6135329.story


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

ctmartinshooter said:


> Souter voted with the minority in the _Heller_ decision and tended to vote with the liberal side of the court in general; his retirement won't signify an ideological shift in the court, no matter how "liberal."



Ah thank you one thing I did not look into.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Silver Pine said:


> When you're handicapping the candidates for Souter's replacement don't forget to consider their Chicago connection. Obama/Emanual/Axlerod prefer Chicago insiders or Clintonistas.
> 
> 
> _Almost every short list of possible nominees to succeed Justice David Souter includes three individuals with strong ties to the Hyde Park (University of Chicago) law school: U.S. Appeals Court Judge Diane Wood, Obama regulatory czar Cass Sunstein and U.S. Solicitor General Elena Kagan.
> ...



Good read thank you for the post


----------

